# Problem in Micromax MMX 300C HSIA Modem



## sahil1033 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm using BSNL EVDO on Micromax MMX 300C. What happened is the when the messages got full in the modem, i clicked on " delete all ". Now after that session, when I ran the PC Manager, a dialog box appeared saying " Unknown SMS error! Please check device and restart to try again. ". When I click on " OK ", it appears again and there's no way to close the dialog box and because of that box I'm unable to access the PC Manager. I'm not receiving anymore message since then and even it's not showing up in My Computer. I'm using Windows 8 Pro.
Help please asap !!


----------



## sahil1033 (Sep 16, 2013)

I expect someone to reply atleast on India's active most IT forum.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 16, 2013)

looking at the posts here it is to be expected that you won't get much response for issues like this.also data cards are different from PCs & the most usual/recommended solution is to remove all datacard software/drivers & reinstall.the fact that you are using windows 8 is another factor because many drivers/softwares working fine on windows 7 may not run as well on windows 8 despite their compatibility.


----------



## sahil1033 (Sep 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> looking at the posts here it is to be expected that you won't get much response for issues like this.also data cards are different from PCs & the most usual/recommended solution is to remove all datacard software/drivers & reinstall.the fact that you are using windows 8 is another factor because many drivers/softwares working fine on windows 7 may not run as well on windows 8 despite their compatibility.


The thing is, it's not showing up in My Computer and if I reinstall the drivers then I would never be able to run the data card.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2013)

bad luck then.i suggest experimenting on another system or you can make a image of your current C drive & then experiment.if anything goes wrong you can restore image to go back to your current situation.


----------



## sahil1033 (Sep 17, 2013)

Okay, I'll try this too.


----------



## shripad03 (Apr 7, 2014)

[MENTION=144166]sahil1033[/MENTION]: I am having the same problem with BSNL EVDO. Did you find a solution to this problem? Please share


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 7, 2014)

shripad03 said:


> [MENTION=144166]sahil1033[/MENTION]: I am having the same problem with BSNL EVDO. Did you find a solution to this problem? Please share


Which one? The dialog box not going away or drive not showing up in My Computer?


----------



## shripad03 (Apr 7, 2014)

[MENTION=144166]sahil1033[/MENTION]: I am having both the problems.


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 7, 2014)

Okay then, see the dialog box problem disappeared one day suddenly. I used a trick to connect to the internet, when i inserted the modem into the USB, the moment connect button appeared, i used to click at that very moment and the dialog box used to appear afterwards and by that time i was connected to the internet. So, no problem with dialog box but still somehow it went away one day.
Now, about the drive not being shown in My Computer, I've no idea how to solve that problem and thank god I backed up the setup to MMX 300C before this happened. So, what I've done is I carry my modem carefree as I've uploaded the software on cloud storage.


----------

